# Hello My New Friend!



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

This has just arrived in my Inbox in case anyone is interested....she must have got the wrong address as I'm not handsome :blink: . Came with a picture as well :thumbsup:.

_Hello handsome man!!!_

How are you doing? I have in a random way found your profile, he has very much liked me, and I have decided to write you the letter. With my letter I apply my photo. I hope to you to like it! I search for serious relations and possibility to create a family. I hope, you too search for the woman for creation of serious relations. I will wait your letter with the big impatience. Tell to me about itself. I hope I will like you

Here mine personal e-mail to communicate with me: [email protected]

I look forward to hearing to my small letter, yours new friend Tasha.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Aw, how sweet, she wants to have your babies. :lol: To be fair she does have a couple of good points though. h34r:


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

How exciting! Nothing that good ever lands in my inbox.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I think she wants you in the woods, Paul? h34r:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

What do you reckon she's holding in her right hand. h34r:

Cosh

Gun

Knife

or

a bunch of flowers. :lol:


----------



## Bionic Man (Jun 21, 2009)

The nigerians must be getting low on idea's to start trying this kind of crap :lol:


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

I wonder what would really turn up at your door???


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

This one is worth the risk :wub: :thumbup:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Did you get something like this before a couple of years ago Paul ?

BTW I'd reply h34r:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Did you get something like this before a couple of years ago Paul ?
> 
> *BTW I'd reply* h34r:


My mate did but she never turned up :lol: :lol:


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

if she did turn up at your door she would probably look like this.


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

I hate to break it to you but the same email and picture has just arrived in my inbox. Tasha is a two timming trollop!

(PS - are you going first or me?) :lol:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Bootsy said:


> I hate to break it to you but the same email and picture has just arrived in my inbox. Tasha is a two timming trollop!
> 
> (PS - are you going first or me?) :lol:


Me...I'm not into Sloppy Seconds.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

+1 - or she's lurking on :rltb:

I've just had her - err,  I mean the same e-mail just came in here also - what a slut h34r: :notworthy:

OTOH, maybe we could have a Tasha meet and show off our wristaction (oops!) meant *wristwear* :grin:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

...bugger and I thought I was special! :sadwalk:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Stuart Davies said:


> ...bugger and I thought I was special! :sadwalk:


You are Stuart. :inlove: :lol:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Stuart Davies said:
> 
> 
> > ...bugger and I thought I was special! :sadwalk:
> ...


..well in that case you can keep her...I've got more important 'special' things to do!


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

ask for more pictures in a nice manor


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Yes, I got one, nice eyes, I think it was maybe a mix up and it was me she really wanted to get in touch with.


----------

